# White 2-105 hp



## ajj0034 (Jul 31, 2011)

I was wondering if one of these had enough hp to pull a 1431 windrower and a 567 round baler. Also looking at ford 8700 or 9700 would have enough. Also I'm not very familiar with these tractors and I'm obviously going have to be going backward with baling.tia


----------



## ajj0034 (Jul 31, 2011)

I forgot to add we have some hills that are a ride.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

I would think that would be plenty tractor for those applications. Weve used a 6600 ford for the same jobs and I believe they are comparible hp wise. Im sure others here could tell you much better than me.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

Just looked it up the white is actually a good bit bigger than the 6600


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

2-105 sounds a little short on ponies for the 1431 to me, but I don't know how fast you want to pull it uphill or what your crop conditions are.


----------



## kyfarmboy (Feb 11, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Sounds a little short on ponies for the 1431 to me, but I don't know how fast you want to pull it uphill or what your crop conditions are.


 let me correct myself we pulled the baler with the 6600 not a windrower


----------



## ajj0034 (Jul 31, 2011)

We cut alfalfa and brome which in a good year is 3 ton a year


----------



## ajj0034 (Jul 31, 2011)

Also what about the shifting of these tractors as far as down shifting turning around or anything like that


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A White 2-105 is exactly that, a 2 wheel drive tractor with 105 hp. Uses the 354 Perkins, later ones used the 354.4 Perkins. The .4's were the same engine sans oil leaks.

Has a 6 speed forward transmission with 2 reverses, uses a shift on the fly Over/Direct/Under shifter between the engine and transmission giving you a total of 18 forward speeds and six reverses. Has 540/1000 rpm PTO with a hydraulic wet clutch.

Multiple dry disc hydraulic brakes. Parking brake is external and manually activates the hydraulic piston on the power brakes. Equalizer between the left and right sides, so if both brakes are adjusted properly when new, both sides should grab the same when parking brake is activated.

Normally run my 1431 at 8mph in heavy first cutting and at 11mph in the rest of the cuttings. I'm using a White 2-110, same tractor more or less, has the .4 Perkins and modular cab.

The 354 and 354.4 Perkins can be turned up more if needed. Same engine as used in the older conventional MF combines. They should make 140hp easy enough.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

mlappin said:


> The 354 and 354.4 Perkins can be turned up more if needed. Same engine as used in the older conventional MF combines. They should make 140hp easy enough.


Well, yeah. I was figuring bone stock it would be pushing it. Once you turn it up ... Different opinion. Hammer down!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Well, yeah. I was figuring bone stock it would be pushing it. Once you turn it up ... Different opinion. Hammer down!


The one I mow with is supposedly putting out around 118hp on the dyno.

Only the very heaviest first cutting gives me any problems, and usually takes a fair sized hill as well.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Good solid tractor Perkins 354 great engine had two of them both gave excellent service. one of them AT6-354 in a MF 1135 was rated at 120 P.T.O horsepower checked 129 on dyno with the pump at factory settings.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

On the 2-105 White or any white/oliver with the over/under hydra power drive, they free-wheel in under. So keep that in mind especially on hills. To me that was there biggest downfall, other than their hydraulics.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

6125 said:


> On the 2-105 White or any white/oliver with the over/under hydra power drive, they free-wheel in under. So keep that in mind especially on hills. To me that was there biggest downfall, other than their hydraulics.


 Clean, clean, clean. Keep a can of ether in the cab at all times. Before hooking up hoses spray the male and female couplers.

Not sure why, but some people have endless problems with the Oliver/White hydraulics while we ever only had one that was a continuos pain in the but. Keep the filter changed as well, filter is before the hydraulic pump and if the filter becomes dirty enough you starve the pump for oil.

The Under thing does take some getting used to as it does coast as it uses a sprague clutch for under, however placing it in under when shifting out of gear at a dead stop guarantees the transmission is not in a bind. Our MF4880 doesn't coast in under, can be a huge pain to get out of gear sometimes to the point it's easiest to just shut it off to get into neutral.


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

We've never had hydraulic "problems" really to speak of. I'm just not impressed with a system that has no "float" position. Many times when shutting the tractor off and working the hydraulic levers, pressure is still on the lines and yeh maybe you can pull real hard on the hoses to disconnect, but good luck trying to hook hoses back up to a pressurized system. Best thing is to add on manual shut off valves as that seems to help alot.

Worst thing with under drive is the coasting. Not good if you have someone inexperienced on it.


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a 2-85 turning 115hp plenty of power and weight. A/C is not the best but good tractors for the money. Lappin do you like the 2-110? considering getting 1


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

White tractors are great they are far advanced for there age. plenty of horse power they are always under rated on how much horse power they really have. They are easy to work on and the 3 point hitch smokes. Easiest 3 point I have ever hooked up. I have 2-150 and looking for another.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Maryland Ridge Farms said:


> I have a 2-85 turning 115hp plenty of power and weight. A/C is not the best but good tractors for the money. Lappin do you like the 2-110? considering getting 1


Love my 2-110's. One for mowing and one for baling.

Does you're 2-85 still have the electric cooling fans above the cab for the condenser?

My baling tractor puts out cold enough air it will sometimes cause condensation on the outside of the windows if a vent is directed to the glass. Took me awhile to get that working right. Some idjit before me worked on the AC several times but never changed the receiver dryer. Little bag in it ruptured and had half the system plugged with desiccant pellets.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Saw this tonight, thought of this thread

http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/machine/3183176

Seems like a good price for that kind of power. An equivalent Deere would be what 12K at least? The bigger Whites were really popular in northern VT and NY.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Dill said:


> Saw this tonight, thought of this thread
> 
> http://www.machinefinder.com/ww/en-US/machine/3183176
> 
> Seems like a good price for that kind of power. An equivalent Deere would be what 12K at least? The bigger Whites were really popular in northern VT and NY.


Gave 12K for the one and 10.5K for the other, but 2-110's were a updated version of 2-105's and are generally more desirable. Perkins 354.4 instead of the 354, improved cab, console shifter instead of a floor shift, improved AC as well.

Seen some of the older Whites go for as much as 25K if they are low hour and pretty.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Like the post that Mlappin made about a can of starting fluid to clean out quick couplers, we have kept a can in all of our tractors for years for this purpose. Never seen nothing that works as good to clean them out. Just hooking them up with dust still in them is asking for trouble. May be the best post I have ever seen on this board. Something that will work for every one.


----------



## Maryland Ridge Farms (Mar 1, 2009)

m lappin did the cooling fan help? if so I will mount one there


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Maryland Ridge Farms said:


> m lappin did the cooling fan help? if so I will mount one there


The cooling fan on the engine moves a LOT more air than the electric ones can, also is a much more powerful fan so most of your crud gets sucked right thru where with the small electric ones the condenser always seemed to be trying to plug up.


----------

